

Heisenbug - robgering
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heisenbug#

======
mikestew
I don't see how the referenced bug (Open Office won't print on Tuesdays) is an
example. That's just a weird bug. A Heisenberg is more along the lines of the
bug not repro'ing because injecting the debugger rejiggered memory, that weird
offset is no longer present, and the bug goes away. Timing issues and race
conditions could be other examples.

~~~
saurik
"Not printing on Thursday" sounds like a bohrbug.

